# Tear staining



## Janey

Hello I'm a new havanese owner. They are quite rare here in the uk. Her name is Rene she is four months old and I love her. Any tips on eliminating tear stains?


----------



## krandall

Janey said:


> Hello I'm a new havanese owner. They are quite rare here in the uk. Her name is Rene she is four months old and I love her. Any tips on eliminating tear stains?


Hi Janey,

I have a black faced Hav, so I can't help you with the tear staining, but wanted to wish you welcome to the forum! We have at least one other UK owner on the forum, and happy to have you join us. We have only one rule here...We need pictures of your new cutie!


----------



## tcollins

Hi Janey- welcome to the forum! 
The best thing that we have found is keeping the hair around his eyes trimmed well. From time to time, I will take a warm washcloth and wash his face, but on the other hand, I have heard that minerals in water can actually CAUSE tear staining. 
Another thing to look at is the food he eats. If there are alot of "filler" ingredients and/or preservatives, this can make it worse, too. 
A friend of mine had a dog(maltese) that went on tetracycline (sp?) but you have to be really careful with that, because it can bother their teeth.
I do think keeping the face hair trimmed around the eyes, mouth and nose is your best bet! Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Janey

I have had her trimmed already so will keep that up. And will post photos as soon as I work out how to! Thank you for replying


----------



## clare

Hi Janey,where are you from?We are in the UK too,we live in Eastbourne and have two Havs,Dizzie and Nellie.Dizzie has never had any problems with tear staining other than when he was about ten months old,and the weather was very cold so his eyes ran a little and he had the tinniest amount of staining in one eye,but it cleared up very quickly.Nellie on the other hand had some staining,and we relented and used the Angel eyes product,which works a treat,but it takes up to six weeks to work and it is rather expensive,also you have to buy it from the US as it is banned in Britain because it contains antibiotics.Anyway:welcome:And where did you get Renne from?


----------



## narci

Welcome to the forums Janey and Rene.

I also have a black err brown err grey (ok he's mostly black but he has brown pigmented hair) hav so I don't have much input on tear staining as I do not see any on Oreo.

From what I have read, type of food can be a cause for tear staining and that switching foods can stop or reduce the staining. 

If you plan to switch foods, do it gradually to avoid butt wipes (loose stool) and I have read it can take up to 3 months to see results.

BTW, incase your insterested, I feed Oreo Now! but petcurean and he has no staining whatsoever. Breeder has been feeding him this from the beginning.


----------



## TilliesMom

hello, welcome and congratulations on your new baby!!!

I have dealt with tear staining and tried every possible solution, she was already on grain free food, tried every idea everyone gave me and NONE of them helped. Tillie had horrible staining, so much so children would ask, "what's wrong with her!?" LOL
I finally relented when she was around 10 months old and treated her with a 6 week cycle of "Tylan Powder" (active ingredient in Angel Eyes) and it DID work. She still have very, very drippy eyes though, even though the staining is mostly under control.
I would NOT encourage using this though as it is controversial and IS a mild anti-biotic, BUT if nothing else helps, this WILL!


----------



## Jplatthy

I attached before and after pics of tear stains on Smokey..he had them really bad......I switched to a grain free food and they went away..that is the only change I made in his diet so I think his were food related.....welcome!


----------



## West End Girl

I NEVER had tear staining problems with Lola until I gave her the Salmon flavoured FROMM dried kibble food. 

I've switched her diet altogether & although she's better, it's still not 100%

Just to make sure, have your Vet check and/or rule out a yeast infection. And IF you do decide to switch the diet, give it a couple of months on the ONE type of food. The mistake many make is switching from food-to-food without giving it the proper time to make a difference. 

Tillie, that being said, where can I get this Tylan powder?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Jack has always had a bad problem with tear stains. It was so bad that he had pink color on his face. I started using a product called Eye Clear, which are sterile eye wash pads. I have cleaned the eye
consistently 1 to 2 times every day. I repeat consistently every day. The eye area is clipped short and eyes are kept combed to keep loose hairs out of the eyes.

Having said all this, it has taken at least 3 months to clear the area. If I
do not clean the area at the corner of eyes, the drips will get worse. So, it is an every day grooming task.

The Eye Clear does not contain an antibiotic.


----------



## Kathie

Where did you get the Eye Clear, Linda? Abby used to have terrible staining but it has gotten much better as she ages. McGee's is terrible so I have switched him to grain-free food and bottled water. I'm hoping this will work. It does seem that their eyes tear more when they're younger - has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## TilliesMom

I got the Tylan at the specialty pet store.. you can probably get it online..


----------



## Lsprick

Try Revival Animal Health online. I got Tylan from them, but my Hav refused to eat it, no matter what I mixed it with. I went back to Angel Eyes mixed with yogurt. 

They're having a big sale through Oct. 31. Their stainless steel combs (greyhound style) are a great value.


----------



## Janey

Thank you everyone. I live in Surrey so not far from Eastbourne. We got our Rene from a kc registered breeder in kenning ton. So gland we did as she is lovely really sociable and well behaved. Thank you for all of your advice. Rene is cream and champagne coloured that's whyvthe staining shows up. I have her on bottled water and angel eyes as well so will persevere with those and try the other things as well. I'm rubbish on the computer but will try and put some pics of her up. We are besotted with her she is so lovely. In the groomers they told me totry a bit of pumpkin in with her food so trying that as well. Luckily she eats anything!!


----------



## narci

Janey said:


> Thank you everyone. I live in Surrey so not far from Eastbourne. We got our Rene from a kc registered breeder in kenning ton. So gland we did as she is lovely really sociable and well behaved. Thank you for all of your advice. Rene is cream and champagne coloured that's whyvthe staining shows up. I have her on bottled water and angel eyes as well so will persevere with those and try the other things as well. I'm rubbish on the computer but will try and put some pics of her up. We are besotted with her she is so lovely. In the groomers they told me totry a bit of pumpkin in with her food so trying that as well. Luckily she eats anything!!


I believe pumpkin will only help with digestion and not tear staining.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I use Amazon.com a lot for supplies for the boys. I actually bought 2 jars the last time. They have 90 pads in each container.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I buy my Tylan powder from Nature's Farmacy. I don't keep the dogs on it constantly, but give them breaks, it is a chicken antibiotic. I was told this weekend that you can get it at Tractor Supply and it's alot cheaper. I haven't gone to see, but you can check.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I just want you to know again that I am very pleased with the eye pad cleaners I am using. I will post pictures of Jack when I get home. It took a good 3 months to get the eye area cleaned. I keep the hair between the eyes short. 

I do not see a reason to keep the eye area short after 2-3 months of cleaning...basically you are keeping the eye area cleaned so the new hair is NOT stained.

The hair was PINK in the sunlight.

I use Eye Clear, it is s small container that contains 90 pads. From what I can figure out by looking at the ingredients, it looks like it contains the same ingredients as eye drops which are basically saline. It does not contain antibiotics. I buy it off of Amazon.com

You must be VERY consistent in cleaning the eye area EVERY day. I can't wait to post the pictures!

It is a daily grooming task that takes less than 2 minutes. I also fine comb the eye hair after cleaning the area.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

bump for Kathie


----------



## mintchip

1. use a stainless steel bowl-not plastic!!!!!
2. she is young and teething could be a cause of staining---wait till she is a little older 
(Oliver stained at that age but by one year old it stopped and never returned)


----------



## Suzi

HavaneseSoon said:


> I use Amazon.com a lot for supplies for the boys. I actually bought 2 jars the last time. They have 90 pads in each container.


 I have noticed that jacks eyes are much better. Another note I need to make!


----------



## Kathie

I think I will try those eye pads, Linda. McGee's are very badly tear-stained. Abby's were like that when she was young but hers are almost non-existent now. Maybe age has something to do with it because we haven't done anything new with her at all.

I have some Diamond Eye that I got years ago when I had a white Pomeranian with tear staining. I couldn't see that it helped her but maybe I'll try it for a while just in case it works for McGee. It is made in England and the print on the back is so tiny I can't read the ingredients!

Linda, how long did it take for Jack's eyes to get that much better. The before and after photos are very impressive!


----------



## Lsprick

Becky, what dosage do you use of the Tylan? I rotate my dogs on and off Angel Eyes, but the generic chicken Tylan is a much better value, so I'd like to give it a go again. I mix the AE (1/8 tsp) with plain yogurt (1 T), but my dogs have refused the Tylan with yogurt. Can't say I blame them, it stinks! Any ideas/tips you can share?


----------



## TnTWalter

Diet is critical. I switched from Wellness to Fromm's but there is 1 type of Fromms that doesn't work and I can never remember...

I did all the remedies...poor Winston....some were not good for him I'm sure. Eye Envy liquid + powder worked great. Comb out the boogies every day. I notice when i'm away people never do it and he has a little staining that cleans up.

Trish


----------



## clare

Janey said:


> Thank you everyone. I live in Surrey so not far from Eastbourne. We got our Rene from a kc registered breeder in kenning ton. So gland we did as she is lovely really sociable and well behaved. Thank you for all of your advice. Rene is cream and champagne coloured that's whyvthe staining shows up. I have her on bottled water and angel eyes as well so will persevere with those and try the other things as well. I'm rubbish on the computer but will try and put some pics of her up. We are besotted with her she is so lovely. In the groomers they told me totry a bit of pumpkin in with her food so trying that as well. Luckily she eats anything!!


Don't know if you are using the natural angel eyes or the one from the US,I found the natural one only made the slightest bit of difference where as the the one containing a small amount of antibiotic totally cleared Nellie's eyes.Really hope you manage to post some pics,it's so nice to speak to some one else in Britain who is obsessed by these dear little dogs.Oh yes the other thing is sometimes they do grow out of the tear staining problem.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Kathie said:


> I think I will try those eye pads, Linda. McGee's are very badly tear-stained. Abby's were like that when she was young but hers are almost non-existent now. Maybe age has something to do with it because we haven't done anything new with her at all.
> 
> I have some Diamond Eye that I got years ago when I had a white Pomeranian with tear staining. I couldn't see that it helped her but maybe I'll try it for a while just in case it works for McGee. It is made in England and the print on the back is so tiny I can't read the ingredients!
> 
> Linda, how long did it take for Jack's eyes to get that much better. The before and after photos are very impressive!


About 2-3 months, it takes time for hair to grow out. I also clipped lots of stained hair.

The secret to getting the hair to stay pretty is consistency of taking care EVERY day to clean out the corners of the eyes so, the drip does not continue downward and stain.

When I first started cleaning the eye area on Jack...I would take the pad and clean between the eyes, eye corners and drip area.

Everyday eye care, it takes less than 1-2 minutes and this includes combing through the wet hair around the eyes. Now, that the eye area is clear, I only clean the inner corners of the eyes now.

I was really hoping Jack would grow out of the drippy eyes. I will be changing foods in about a week and I will soon find out if the food was the cause of the eye stains.


----------



## StarrLhasa

I found the ingredients list for RH Eye Clear: Water, boric acid, potassium chloride, zinc sulfate, sodium borate, methyl paraben, propyl paraben, camphor.

Naturally one must be careful to not get the liquid into the eye itself. 

Jack's transformation is fantastic. Kudos to you, Linda, for your perseverance.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It is safe in the eyes according to the directions. I have been using Eye Clear 3 months without problems.


----------



## clare

Unfortunately eye clear has been banned in Britain,not sure why.


----------



## littlebuddy

just went to the vet yesterday for my dogs monthly shot and was talking to the vet about the gross brown colored staining on his eyes and mouth. she swears by a product called Lotion Micellaire. you use it 2x a week, apply on a cotton ball and rub the area that's stained, avoiding the eyes. talk to your vet about it, it's available only with script. she told me it's the only thing that works. i've started my dog on it and i have noticed a small improvement already.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> 1. use a stainless steel bowl-not plastic!!!!!
> 2. she is young and teething could be a cause of staining---wait till she is a little older
> (Oliver stained at that age but by one year old it stopped and never returned)


I use glass sundae dishes (on a pedestal) for food and ceramic bowl for water..


----------



## maplegrovecindy

My vet recommended Bausch & Lomb "re-nu" multi-purpose solution, applied daily with a cotton pad. After that I comb the area with face comb. Vet said it is a product made for the eyes so it is not harmful to a dog's eyes. I have had EXCELLENT results! My Princess had badly stained eyes and face when we got her from the breeder and now she has a lovely face. She even smells better! Vet told me the red is actually yeast (ugh!) which grows in the wet hair. I believe she said the solution contains a trace amount of boric acid but it has not irritated Princess' skin at all. I keep the hair trimmed a bit around her eyes. Also, I believe that any multi-purpose contact lens solution should work fine. I like the idea of treating the yeast on the facial hair rather than giving her an oral antibiotic. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## heatherk

maplegrovecindy said:


> My vet recommended Bausch & Lomb "re-nu" multi-purpose solution, applied daily with a cotton pad. After that I comb the area with face comb. Vet said it is a product made for the eyes so it is not harmful to a dog's eyes. I have had EXCELLENT results! My Princess had badly stained eyes and face when we got her from the breeder and now she has a lovely face. She even smells better! Vet told me the red is actually yeast (ugh!) which grows in the wet hair. I believe she said the solution contains a trace amount of boric acid but it has not irritated Princess' skin at all. I keep the hair trimmed a bit around her eyes. Also, I believe that any multi-purpose contact lens solution should work fine. I like the idea of treating the yeast on the facial hair rather than giving her an oral antibiotic. Has anyone else tried this?


That is really fascinating! My Cey doesn't have tear staining so I have never had to worry about it but I wear contacts so that actually makes a lot of sense; contact solution is designed to be comfortable to eyes, but also to kill all microbes/other growths (i.e., to disinfect the contacts).

FYI, yeast is a fungus, not a bacteria. So treating with antibiotics would I think tend to increase the amount of yeast rather than reduce it (the same way that when women take antibiotics, they can get bad yeast infections as a result; usually, the yeast and bacteria in our insides co-habitate in a touchy but relatively balanced proportion; the natural bacteria work to keep the yeast in balance, and vice versa... taking any antibiotic will kill off a certain amount of 'good' bacteria and then the natural, otherwise normal yeast inside begins overgrowing, causing a yeast infection... probably tmi but just had to point it out...)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

maplegrovecindy said:


> My vet recommended Bausch & Lomb "re-nu" multi-purpose solution, applied daily with a cotton pad. After that I comb the area with face comb. Vet said it is a product made for the eyes so it is not harmful to a dog's eyes. I have had EXCELLENT results! My Princess had badly stained eyes and face when we got her from the breeder and now she has a lovely face. She even smells better! Vet told me the red is actually yeast (ugh!) which grows in the wet hair. I believe she said the solution contains a trace amount of boric acid but it has not irritated Princess' skin at all. I keep the hair trimmed a bit around her eyes. Also, I believe that any multi-purpose contact lens solution should work fine. I like the idea of treating the yeast on the facial hair rather than giving her an oral antibiotic. Has anyone else tried this?


No I have not tried it but will start today. My Sir Winston has this problem but you don't see it, the eye area is black...do you think the solution will turn the black a reddish color??


----------



## JudyT

Where do you get the Eye Clear?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I got the Re-Nu solution and will be trying that one, keep me posted on how the Eye Clear does...


----------



## lanabanana

Has anyone tried the Milk Of Magnesia/Peroxide/Corn Starch mixture for removing stains? You mix it into a paste, apply it to just the stained hair, leave it overnight and wash it out and condition the hair in the morning. The recipe calls for beauty supply grade peroxide, but I don't think I'd be comfortable with that.


----------



## StarrLhasa

I would be leery about applying and leavimg the first 2 ingredients on my dogs' hair as they tend to rub their faces on the rugs and their paws, and Buster often licks his paws.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I tried the MofM, peroxide, corn starch once years ago on a sheltie. I must have had a cut because it hurt alot where it got on my cut. I washed it right off the dog. It did work but I'd never do it again and especially overnight. I tried this using the peroxide you clean cuts with and it didn't work. I'd never recommend this


----------



## Charleysmom

My Molly used to get tear stains. When I changed her drinking water to good filtered water the tear stains stopped.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I use Eye Clear, Sterile Eye Wash Pads. When I first started with Jack's eyes, it was twice a day cleaning. It is an every day task.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Before & After*

I hate to admit it, but this is how bad Jack got with the tear staining until I finally found Eye Clear and every day....every day ....every day grooming. And, trimming away those hairs close to the eyes. It is still a daily process, I love the way Jack looks.

First picture was taken December (today) and the eye staining picture was taken in March 2011. I started seriously cleaning and grooming the eyes in August. And, it took a good 2-3 months for the eyes to clear up.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I bought the Eye Clear from Amazon.com, just search for Eye Clear. They are sterile eye wash pads. It is eye care for pets. 90 pads come in a jar.


----------



## littlebuddy

let me ask you, when you use the pads, do you just wipe the area around their face? this doesn't go in the eyes right?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I basically cleaned the entire area by wiping the hairs down with a pad and actually was removing some red coloring. The solution is made for the eye area. 
Afterall they are called eye wash pads. Some of the instructions state, it is a gentle and soothing irrigation formula. It states it is to remove matter from around the eye. Repeat daily for best results. Do not apply to areas around the eyes if there are open wounds present. No, I do not drip the pad into the eye, you use the pad to clean up the drippy areas. 

I had a lot to clean in the beginning. I took the damp eye pad rubbed a little bit. I then took a fine comb and combed out the area. The cleaned area will be wet, so let it dry. 

It will take weeks before you notice some the area becoming clean. 

Jack still has drippy eyes and I still clean the drip area with an eye pad on a daily basis.


----------



## krandall

Wow!!! What a fantastic job, Linda! I can't believe the difference. Jack looks gorgeous!


----------



## Kathie

maplegrovecindy said:


> My vet recommended Bausch & Lomb "re-nu" multi-purpose solution, applied daily with a cotton pad. After that I comb the area with face comb. Vet said it is a product made for the eyes so it is not harmful to a dog's eyes. I have had EXCELLENT results! My Princess had badly stained eyes and face when we got her from the breeder and now she has a lovely face. She even smells better! Vet told me the red is actually yeast (ugh!) which grows in the wet hair. I believe she said the solution contains a trace amount of boric acid but it has not irritated Princess' skin at all. I keep the hair trimmed a bit around her eyes. Also, I believe that any multi-purpose contact lens solution should work fine. I like the idea of treating the yeast on the facial hair rather than giving her an oral antibiotic. Has anyone else tried this?


Cindy, when did you start to notice a difference? BTW, I noticed that a lot of the ingredient in the Eye Clear were the same as the contact lens solution. I'm hoping we will see a difference soon.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Kathie, Did you take a before picture?


----------



## littlebuddy

My groomer suggested flushing djangos eyes out daily with a preservative free eye drop to help flush the gunk out of his eyes. he's getting groomed monday i think i will start doing this. 

one of the issues we have is that his right eye no longer produces tears thanks to his addisons. he's on daily drops 2x a day, his little eye lid droops sometimes. what i can't figure out is why his face is always wet on that side when his eyes don't produce tears. the other eye and side are dry and clean. we are going to the vet next week for his monthly shot, need to talk to the vet about what's going on as well.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

The water change didn't help Oliver, but I'm continuing with the distilled. I just began the contact solution. None of my others have had big time stains


----------



## TilliesMom

Tillies staining is under control after trying everything last spring and finally resorting to Tylan powder mixed into yogurt for 6 weeks. Pretty soon after that she was allergy tested and has been on home cooked ever since, the staining has never come back, BUT her eye area is always really, really WET. I had to stop using a warm washcloth to clean her face because it was already SO wet! I wonder if something is wrong? I know this wetness isn't normal... but what could be the reason?


----------



## maplegrovecindy

Kathie said:


> Cindy, when did you start to notice a difference? BTW, I noticed that a lot of the ingredient in the Eye Clear were the same as the contact lens solution. I'm hoping we will see a difference soon.


When we picked up Princess at the breeder's house she was ~11 weeks old and already had the reddish staining. On our first visit to the vet, she recommended the contact lens solution daily. I went home and trimmed some of the stained hair around her eyes and then diligently cleaned the area daily with Renu. I probably noticed a difference in about 2 weeks or so. Be sure to use enough of the solution to saturate the wet hair around the dog's eyes. Then I comb through the hair with a fine face comb to get out any accumulated matter. The solution will dry on it's own.


----------



## Kathie

Linda, I should have some "before" pictures - thanks for reminding me!

Cindy, thanks! I have only been using it for a couple of days but I think (maybe it's my imagination) I am seeing a little difference already!


----------



## Suzi

TilliesMom said:


> Tillies staining is under control after trying everything last spring and finally resorting to Tylan powder mixed into yogurt for 6 weeks. Pretty soon after that she was allergy tested and has been on home cooked ever since, the staining has never come back, BUT her eye area is always really, really WET. I had to stop using a warm washcloth to clean her face because it was already SO wet! I wonder if something is wrong? I know this wetness isn't normal... but what could be the reason?


 I want know too! ever sence Bob the Boob took Maddie in and they cut her face hair she is constituently wet what is up with that?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

HavaneseSoon said:


> I hate to admit it, but this is how bad Jack got with the tear staining until I finally found Eye Clear and every day....every day ....every day grooming. And, trimming away those hairs close to the eyes. It is still a daily process, I love the way Jack looks.
> 
> First picture was taken December (today) and the eye staining picture was taken in March 2011. I started seriously cleaning and grooming the eyes in August. And, it took a good 2-3 months for the eyes to clear up.


Wow, Linda, that is some MAJOR improvement! Jack looks great!



TilliesMom said:


> Tillies staining is under control after trying everything last spring and finally resorting to Tylan powder mixed into yogurt for 6 weeks. Pretty soon after that she was allergy tested and has been on home cooked ever since, the staining has never come back, BUT her eye area is always really, really WET. I had to stop using a warm washcloth to clean her face because it was already SO wet! I wonder if something is wrong? I know this wetness isn't normal... but what could be the reason?





Suzi said:


> I want know too! ever sence Bob the Boob took Maddie in and they cut her face hair she is constituently wet what is up with that?


Suzi and Tammy, is it possible that the short-cut hairs on the face around the eyes are getting in the eyes and acting as a wick? When I asked the vet about trimming the hair around Augie's eyes as a pup, he told me not to, as they would start to grow out and poke him in the eyes, that it would eventually get long enough that the weight of it would keep it down and out of his eyes.


----------



## Thumper

I have used the MOM/starch and peroxide (home peroxide, not beauty supply) on some staining on gucci's feet and it worked great, I left it on for a few hours and made it very pasty, it did lighten up the stain pretty significantly as for the eyes, I often clean them with the pampers baby wipes and put corn starch on them every few days to keep the area dry, her eyes water in the wind and cold in the winter and the pollen and other crazy Virginia allergens in the warm months, I do have bouts where she will go a few weeks and they won't water at all, so weirdly unpredictable, but a little work to keep the area clean goes a long way, same way with teeth, you just have to commit to 5 minutes a day to tending to it.

Linda, Jack looks AMAZING! That is just a fabulous job you did , getting rid of the staining is no easy feat and I don't think there is a quick overnight fix, but a few weeks or months, totally possible and proof is in the picture! 

Kara


----------



## Kathie

Kara, how were you able to keep Gucci from licking the paste off her feet?


----------



## Jeri Borton

*Eye staining, tearing.*

Hi, I am replying the the tearing of the dogs eyes. My boy is dark with white patches. He has some tearing of the eyes but very little now. A groomer told me how to take care of it and it works beautifully. I only give him water and ice cubes that are filtered. ( it can take up to 3 mths to work)
He eats only the best food. Some of the tearing is due to allergies and sensitivity to things in the air. Do not trim the hair around the eyes it protects them from this.
Use Witch Hazel and a soft baby wash rag on the hair under the eyes and wait a few moments for it to soak in. them comb out all the yucky stuff. You can also use the Witch Hazel on a cotton ball and spread it across a brush and use it on their bottom if they got poop stuck to themselves for a quick clean up instead of throwing them in the tub.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Thumper

Kathie said:


> Kara, how were you able to keep Gucci from licking the paste off her feet?


She had no desire, I put an old towel in her nap spot and she just slept, she is a pretty picky eater to begin with, I've seen her turn down steak and chicken, she just doesn't have a desire to eat anything different than she usually eats, plus, I think she's used to the corn starch being on her face, maybe that's why it didn't phase her, I was prepared to wash it off if she did show interest in licking it, and I did keep watch.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom

I don't know Linda, about the cutting of the hair around the eyes? She was last trimmed back in March and since then I have taken over her grooming 100%, so she hasn't had anything, including the hair around her eyes trimmed...??


----------



## Suzi

Jeri Borton said:


> Hi, I am replying the the tearing of the dogs eyes. My boy is dark with white patches. He has some tearing of the eyes but very little now. A groomer told me how to take care of it and it works beautifully. I only give him water and ice cubes that are filtered. ( it can take up to 3 mths to work)
> He eats only the best food. Some of the tearing is due to allergies and sensitivity to things in the air. Do not trim the hair around the eyes it protects them from this.
> Use Witch Hazel and a soft baby wash rag on the hair under the eyes and wait a few moments for it to soak in. them comb out all the yucky stuff. You can also use the Witch Hazel on a cotton ball and spread it across a brush and use it on their bottom if they got poop stuck to themselves for a quick clean up instead of throwing them in the tub.
> Hope this helps.


 I love hearing of new tricks we used Witch Hazel in beauty school for closing the pores after a facial . I had to stop giving anything out of a can because of staining around Zoeys white mouth. I'm lucky both my Havanese have very dark masks around their eyes so I cant see any stains.
Linda I bet your right about the hair growing into her eyes I had a feeling that might end up being a problem.
Tammie I bet Tillie just has a bit of allergies maybe kitty fur? . By the way your breeder moved to Boise Idaho and sold some of her breeding stock. Did you know she had a chocolate girl? Or it could be there is more than one Havanese breeder in Tillamock. Someone near where I live is selling Havanese pups for way cheep and one is a cream chocolate.


----------



## TilliesMom

Yes, I did know that she moved... yes, I was sad to see that she re-homed Tillie's dad...  I don't know about the chocolates, she didn't have them when we went up there to meet her and the dogs... but she's had a really, really hard year, so I'm sure a LOT of things have changed for her and maybe not in the way she would have liked, but she is doing the best she can to keep on keeping on...


----------



## Suzi

I'm sorry to hear that . The people that got the chocolate got her at 6 mo so that was after tillie. I guess You have to have both parents with a certain gene to get a chocolate maybe Tillies dd had that gene. Do you know if she had more than one male?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The eye trimming I am talking about is at the inner corners of the eyes, then I will stagger those bangs some. I love seeing the eyes.


----------



## Charleysmom

has anyone tried angel eyes? it's a powder that goes in the food everyday. I know someone that uses it and it seems to work great.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The majority of the members tend to stay away from the Angel Eyes due to it being an antibiotic. I do want to know though if one does use the antibiotic, does the eye problem go away or does it come back?


----------



## Lsprick

Ahhhh, staining is something I know up close and personal. Here is a rundown of things I do to combat it:

I use Angel Eyes due not only ti eye staining but also for staining around the mouth. I also use filtered water and a high quality kibble (Innova). I keep my hav in a full coat and only trim around the inner eyes. I use half the recommended dosage of AE and give several months break inbetween. 

I picked up some Tylan powder online from Revival Animal Health, but was unsure of the proper dosage, until I found info on another dog forum. Dosage is a pinch, about 1/8 - 1/16 teaspoon. I'll be using this when the AE runs out, as it is pennies on the dollar.

If I didn't need to use AE/Tylan, obviously I wouldn't, but I have a white hav. Even with weekly baths and daily groomning, she will stain without it. I use the Biogroom Super White shampoo and Spa Lavish blue berry facial scrub, terrific products recommended by other forum members. I also have a whitening gel that you can leave on, but don't need to use it much.

My other dog, a HavaShih, has runny eyes so I just started using the eye pads recommended on this thread. I hope it cuts down on her spunky Shih Tzu smell. 

Oh, and my dad helped me make 3 water bottle holders out of PVC pipe with the intent of eliminating the water bowl. But my HavaShih hasn't figured out how to use it (further evidence that she may be all Shih Tzu and no Hav), so I have to keep out a water bowl..:frusty:

IMHO, I think Gracie feels pretty if she looks pretty, lol! The good information posted here by the forum members has been incredibly helpful and invaluable, so thanks to all you experts out there!


----------



## Lsprick

I know how we all love pics so here's two. First one is no AE (this summer) and the second one was from two days ago, on AE. In fact, if you look closely at the first pic, you can see white hair growth around her nose, evidence that I'd put her back on AE.

We're in the awkward growing-out-bangs stage, trying to get back to having a topknot or braids. I want to see those pretty eyes.


----------



## My2Havs

I read this entire thread and didn't see that anyone has tried Tearlax. I saw it somewhere on a dog group list but now can't find it again. I have been using Tylan powder for about 2 years, now only once a week, but it's expired and don't want to buy it again. Tearlax is the same price, $50, but will only last a month but it's all natural. www.tearlax.com.
Anyone know anything about it being successful? Thanks!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie
:bump:


----------



## rokipiki

Red staining is malassezia yeast. it lives on the skin of all dogs, but red staining comes when immunity is compromised, after taking antibiotics or eating food with lot of strach in it... They also like humid conditions like tears, wet beards and moustache after drinking water... Any kind of antibiotic (even in AE) will stop red stainig for a period. Bot for longer periods it will serve as strong fuel, some kind of superfood for that awkward yeast that can make dog very miserable if it affects whole skin (Roki never had tear staining, but had yeast outberak that resulted in bad pyodermia). One safe way to fight that yeast is a good probiotic combined with digestive enzymes (at least three months). It is also good idea to wash whole dog with medicated shampoo that contains clorhexadine and ketoconazole (substances that kill malessezia) like Malaseb. You sholud keep shampoo on the dog for 10 minutes and wash once a week for a month. People say that raw diet makes huge difference, but any top quality food WITHOUT ANY STARCH is a good choice. Filtered water is a must as well as good doggie eye cleaning and lubricating solution. Good idea is to detox twicea a year - spring ans fall.
I envy people who live in US and UK because they can buy wonredful stuff online. I cannot buy because they do not ship to my country or shipping costs are so outrageous 8worth more than product itself).


----------



## GrannyMouse

Becky Chittenden said:


> I buy my Tylan powder from Nature's Farmacy. I don't keep the dogs on it constantly, but give them breaks, it is a chicken antibiotic. I was told this weekend that you can get it at Tractor Supply and it's alot cheaper. I haven't gone to see, but you can check.


Question - I ordered some Tylan power. It says 100 g. on the bottle but the bottle looks 1/3 full. Is that how it comes? After spending $50 I really expected more than that in the bottle.


----------



## TilliesMom

wow $50!?? that seems kind of pricey for Tylan powder... it is usually much cheaper than Angel Eyes isn't it?? Maybe it is a REALLY big bottle?? 
A little of this goes a long way, so my guess it is probably settle a lot in shipping or something??
be sure to post before, during and after treatment pics!!!


----------



## My2Havs

GrannyMouse said:


> Question - I ordered some Tylan power. It says 100 g. on the bottle but the bottle looks 1/3 full. Is that how it comes? After spending $50 I really expected more than that in the bottle.


Don't worry, you'll never be able to use it all. I bought that bottle three years ago and have only used 3/4 of it, and that's including sharing some with two other people. It expired 6 months ago. It's definitely way cheaper than Angel Eyes. Has anyone heard of Tearlax, it's supposed to be all natural? www.tearlax.com 
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## ClaireVoyant

My2Havs said:


> Has anyone heard of Tearlax, it's supposed to be all natural? www.tearlax.com
> Monica, Dooley & Roxie


I haven't used this product . . .and it MAY just be my perception, but I'm always skeptical of "all natural". Not everything found in nature is safe for our pets, or works. But the fact they use a SIMULATED "Photoshoped" dog in the ad (not even the same breed much less same dog in the before and after pics) coupled with the fact you have to buy TWO and then get the third free to make potential buyers think they're getting a bargain, make me more than just a tad skeptical. A good product doesn't need to draw us in with gimmicks. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

My2Havs said:


> Don't worry, you'll never be able to use it all. I bought that bottle three years ago and have only used 3/4 of it, and that's including sharing some with two other people. It expired 6 months ago. It's definitely way cheaper than Angel Eyes. Has anyone heard of Tearlax, it's supposed to be all natural? www.tearlax.com
> Monica, Dooley & Roxie


Just my two cents...don't use ANYTHING for your dog you don't have approved by the vet...or possibly..just possibly your breeder recommends..It is just not worth the chance you take. There are so many "fakes" of everything out there, once they get your money, they don't care..with all the scams around and all the people food problems (OJ from Brazil mixed with our US juices) I just don't want to worry!!


----------



## Karyn

I've tried distilled water which worked for about a year...well that ran it's course. Angel eyes never worked on my Havanese but did work on my Bichon. Seeking out more help with eye stains. Any scoop? Bandit is on Royal Cain dry & Purina pro plan moist. No fillers in these 2 brands.


----------



## Karyn

I've just ordered Tearlax..seems it has high marks...will let you know the scoop.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Karyn said:


> I've just ordered Tearlax..seems it has high marks...will let you know the scoop.


Please do. I am also ordering a "water hole" water dish... i think it will help keep ears and beard dry....is anyone using this?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Just an update. I continue to clean up Jack's eyes daily. When I am working, it might be every 2-3 days. I am still using the eye pads. Jack still has the nasty discolored drips that go down from his eyes. Often the drips harden between the eyes, when I am working and I have to use an eye wipe to soften the crude, then I comb through. There is still a long stain running from the eye area down, but it looks so much better than before.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Karyn, Please check out the reviews of those foods on dogfoodadvisor.com.


----------



## angiern2004

I learned so much in this thread!

I've been wiping Troopers eyes with contact solution on a cotton ball. Helps some. It seems to be the same as those eye wipes you guys have been using. 

I've also been trying the distilled water, but I'm not sure that it's doing anything. I've read that adding apple cider vinegar to the water (can't remember the ratio now, but it's only a small small amount) can help, but I'm wondering if that would make them not want to drink it. Has anyone tried that? 

Of course my vet does not recommend the antibiotic powders for Trooper, I think because he's such a young pup still. 

I'm running out of the easy non-antibiotic ideas. I'm thinking the only one of them that does anything is the contact solution wiping away the crud (getting the goobers out every day is what makes the most difference, I've noticed). 

The thing is, is that he used to just lay his head on my shoulder and let me wipe his eyes and now he fights me. He also fights me combing the face to help get the crud out. Any ideas of how to get him to allow it? Any ideas on how to hold him to get it done?  Thanks all.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I really don't know what to tell you. I just clean between the eyes, corners, and area going down the sides of the nose. I try to do the cleaning as quickly as possible, to get it over with. I use the wet pad to soften up the crude. Then I use a wide comb to comb the mustache. Then take a fine comb to get between the eyes. 

Work quickly would be my advice. Give him a little treat after the job. I always say "all done" "let's get a treat." I always do this with grooming seasons.


----------



## Grindstone50

littlebuddy said:


> just went to the vet yesterday for my dogs monthly shot and was talking to the vet about the gross brown colored staining on his eyes and mouth. she swears by a product called Lotion Micellaire. you use it 2x a week, apply on a cotton ball and rub the area that's stained, avoiding the eyes. talk to your vet about it, it's available only with script. she told me it's the only thing that works. i've started my dog on it and i have noticed a small improvement already.


Is the Lotion Micellaire available in the US? I find it online in The Netherlands. Sounds like you were very pleased...keep us informed on the progress. Thanks!


----------

